

A Modest Proposal: How to Replace Semver - MattRogish
http://mattrogish.com/blog/2015/01/01/a-modest-proposal-how-to-replace-semver/

======
cleverjake
So the reason to not use semver is because not everyone uses it? That sounds
more like a reason to ensure you check your dependencies.

ints are free - increment them at will, especially if they can convey a
meaning that can be interpreted automatically.

